# IPod introduced on this date ten years ago today...



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ten Years Ago Today, Apple Introduced the iPod
http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/104334

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's come a long way since then - I liked the bit about it having a 'potentially limited audience'. There was never any chance that Steve Jobs would limit it to just Apple Mac users.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I was a late adapter.  My first iPod was a 3rd gen with 15 GB.  The FireWire sync was nice though.

My current iPod line up is a 6th gen nano, which gets the most use.  A 5th gen nano I keep in my bag for music videos. And a 1st gen shuffle.  

I have culled my pack quite a bit, given a bunch away.  Lost one and sent one thru the washer.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My first iPod was a 1st gen. Several years later I got a refurb 2nd Gen. The hard drive cratered after much use and I replaced it, but should have replaced the battery at the same time. I can see it from where I'm sitting.  

I then got a 4 gig Nano 3rd Gen, then a 2nd Gen iPod touch. I still used the Nano for podcasts up until this month when I got my 4th Gen iPod touch. The Nano will work for a very long time on a battery charge, much more so than the iPod touch.

Very useful device.


Mike


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Got my first ipod in 2004 or early 2005 -- white 40 GB (forget the Gen.#).  It was so expensive and lasted 15 months when the hard drive died.  Since then I have bought a few nanos and a 30GB piano black classic (before it was called classic).  They still work, but I had a shuffle (for work-outs) that conked out.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

My first iPod was a pink iPod mini.  I loved it but I unfortunately lost it    

I then got a black 30GB iPod Video (I guess they now call it a classic); it is so old the battery doesn't stay charged for longer than 30 minutes so it is docked onto my stereo at all times.

I now use my iPhone 4 as an iPod when out and about.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

My son sent a 2nd gen. Shuffle through the wash. And the dryer. With the earbuds.  Came out working just as good as when it went in. And the earbuds sounded better.  I kid you not.  Amazing little machine.


----------



## Iowagirl (Jul 17, 2011)

My first ipod was a 1st generation shuffle. I remember being envious of the people who had the big ipods. Now everyone in my household has their own ipod, including my eight-year-old, and I have two: a pink shuffle that clips onto my workout clothes and a pink nano I keep in my purse. 

Best.Invention.Ever.

Tracey


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> I was a late adapter. My first iPod was a 3rd gen with 15 GB. The FireWire sync was nice though.


Even later for me. 5th Gen Nano was my first (and still only) iPod--though I have an iPad 2 and iPhone 4s (as of tomorrow!).

I had a 512 MB Creative Muvo player as my first mp3 player that I used in the gym for several years, and a 30GB Creative Vision M as my main mp3 player that I still have and use some.

Got the Nano to replace the Muvo that finally died a year or so ago. Had liked the Nano's for a while, and when they finally added FM tuning (need it to get the audio on the TVs in my gym) it was a no brainer.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My nanos are pre-FM radio, but I bought the thingy to get FM on it and have since lost it (looks like a shuffle).  What a waste of money and very expensive for an FM attachment.  I stopped using it for a while because of a problem with my headphone jack.  Then when I got a new headphone cable, I couldn't find the FM attachment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My first iPod was what was then called the iPod Video, 60GB which is now called the iPod Classic.  I watched many a movie on that before getting my Palm T/X with a bigger screen.  I still have it.  I also have a red Nano, I think the first or second gen...

I also still have the FM radio thingy...

Now I'm waiting for my 4th gen iPod Touch to arrive, courtesy of a KB member who's getting an iPhone. Yay!

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I wasn't willing to bother with the FM attachment when I could get cheaper MP3 players from other companies that had FM built in, so I held off.

Hoping my 5th Gen nano lasts a long time as I have no interest in the silly little touch screen 6th gen nano.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The 6th gen. nano has built-in FM radio, but it would be very easy to lose this little thing.  Wish the ipod touch had a radio.  I'm leaning towards buying a white one but not right now.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Does the fifth generation Nano have built in FM?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've lost track of the gen numbers of the nano.  The current version is the same one they had last year but the price came down.  It has built-in FM radio.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Does the fifth generation Nano have built in FM?


Yes it does. 5th was the first nano for radio and pedometer, if memory serves.


----------

